# Shout-out to the mods!



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I just wanted to say that this is the best forum I use on the web. I like how the mods are friendly and they keep tone that way.  

+1 for all the mods!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

+1 Haven't had any problems. The community is full of good people, like anywhere else you have your oddballs, but either way- very happy with the forum. Lets keep helping each other out and further this wonderful hobby!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Agree 1000%...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

no politics - no good forum 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

+1 for the mods too ! Nice place to be and I like it that way.


----------

